# réseau wifi introuvable ?



## De Plattfööt (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !

je sais que ce sujet est régulièrement abordé, mais je n'ai encore jamais trouvé quelqu'un qui a exactement le même problème que moi.
mes colocataires et moi venons d'emménager, et nous acheté hier un modem belkin pour avoir de la wifi (nous sommes chez Alice). Mes colocs n'ont pas eu de problème pour se connecter, et je suis actuellement en ethernet qui fonctionne parfaitement, mais je ne trouve pas le nom de mon réseau dans Airport, même en le tapant manuellement, il est introuvable. Pourtant, je capte une dizaine d'autres réseaux, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème de wifi avant. J'ai redémarré mon ordinateur et le modem, mais rien n'y fait...

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------



## n0zkl3r (27 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si cela va t'aider, mais j'ai eu ce problème avec mon ancien iPod Touch et iPad, pas moyen de détecter le réseau, même manuellement alors que les eeePC de mon frère et ma soeur le détectaient et s'y connectaient sans problème.

Après divers tests, j'ai remarqué que le nom du réseau contenait un accent style R*é*seau XXX, j'ai enlevé ce "é" et mis à la place R*e*seau XXX, et là, magie, l'iPod Touch et l'iPad l'ont détecté et s'y sont connectés sans problème !

Peut-être s'agit-il de la même chose (que ce soit un à, é, è, ê, ...)...


----------



## De Plattfööt (27 Novembre 2010)

oh oui ça maaaaaaaaaaaaarche !!!
merci, merci beaucoup ! :love:


----------



## n0zkl3r (27 Novembre 2010)

De rien, j'ai l'impression que les produits Apple ont du mal avec les accents ^^ !

Si ça peut aider ceux ayant des soucis pour détecter leur réseau  !


----------

